# Looking For Tool To Open S Type Kegs



## st.sloth (22/11/09)

Have been using 2xAsahi kegs for the last few months since i've recently starting kegging. Until now, I've been tapping the spear open by gently as possible tapping the small stainless tabs protruding into the well which the coupler locks into, with a bolt and hammer.

The tabs are starting to wear, and i'm about to come into possession of another 2 Asahi kegs, so am wondering how other people have been loosening their spears? 

Has anyone had a tool fabricated for this purpose? If anyone's got one to sell, or willing to make one up for me, i'm interested.

Cheers, Louie


----------



## st.sloth (6/12/09)

just bumping this one - here's the damage i'm doing: 







surely there must be someone out there in the same boat as me. any help muchly appreciated as always.

Cheers - Louie


----------



## bigfridge (6/12/09)

st.sloth said:


> just bumping this one - here's the damage i'm doing:
> 
> surely there must be someone out there in the same boat as me. any help muchly appreciated as always.
> 
> Cheers - Louie



I fear that no responsible person will give advice in a public forum on how to tamper with a stolen pressure vessel.

It is pretty much a case of 'if you have to ask advice you shouldn't be doing it'.


----------



## Mattese (6/12/09)

Sorry, can't be any help. There will be a way, responsible or not, to open your legally acquired kegs. 

Good luck on the hunt.


----------



## Rodolphe01 (6/12/09)

use a softer metal than the bolt, like copper or aluminium


----------



## pyrobrewer (6/12/09)

st.sloth said:


> Have been using 2xAsahi kegs for the last few months since i've recently starting kegging. Until now, I've been tapping the spear open by gently as possible tapping the small stainless tabs protruding into the well which the coupler locks into, with a bolt and hammer.
> 
> The tabs are starting to wear, and i'm about to come into possession of another 2 Asahi kegs, so am wondering how other people have been loosening their spears?
> 
> ...



Cant say I agree with using a stolen keg but on the chance they are legal try http://www.kegking.com.au/otherkegparts.html


----------



## bigfridge (6/12/09)

Mattese said:


> Sorry, can't be any help. There will be a way, responsible or not, to open your legally acquired kegs.
> 
> Good luck on the hunt.



Trouble is that these kegs are not designed to be regularly taken apart. Breweries would be lucky (or unlucky) to have to take the spear out every 5-10 years, not every use.


----------



## st.sloth (6/12/09)

in hindsight, i can see that "i am about to come into possession..." were not the right words.

4 of these kegs had been sitting in a storeroom at my dad's workplace for some time, (it's a quarry - no one has any idea what they were doing there in the first place) dusty and forgotten.

i've been using two, and have ramped up production, summer and all, so will put the other 2 to use. 

i'm giving them a use, instead of them just taking up space.


----------



## brewmasterz (4/3/10)

st.sloth said:


> in hindsight, i can see that "i am about to come into possession..." were not the right words.
> 
> 4 of these kegs had been sitting in a storeroom at my dad's workplace for some time, (it's a quarry - no one has any idea what they were doing there in the first place) dusty and forgotten.
> 
> ...




Hi there, I also have asahi kegs, which where purchase through Andale in the last week! If you look on ebay for a S/D Type keg opening tool, this will do the trick - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-S-D-type-Heinek...=item1e5ab86f04

I was wondering how go you get the spear out?? I loosen the spear, but I think there is a spring that is holding it down? Was the trick??

Cheers


----------



## Simmo152 (25/4/10)

brewmasterz said:


> Hi there, I also have asahi kegs, which where purchase through Andale in the last week! If you look on ebay for a S/D Type keg opening tool, this will do the trick - http://cgi.ebay.com.au/New-S-D-type-Heinek...=item1e5ab86f04
> 
> I was wondering how go you get the spear out?? I loosen the spear, but I think there is a spring that is holding it down? Was the trick??
> 
> Cheers




Hi Everyone,

I have successfully opened an S type keg using an S style coupler. 

The spear will unscrew however the safety mechanism to stop the spear shooting out when pressurized will prevent removal.
The coupler when engaged (normal operation) pushes down on the center of the spear allowing beer to flow.
If you look at the s type spear there is a second spring loaded ring, larger and above where the coupler engages the beer flow. Its outer edge is surrounded by a rubber seal.

To engage the safety ring place a coin (1 euro cent works best) n the middle of the spear so the coupler pushes down on the safety release outer ring instead of the beer flow center.

Method:

REMOVE PRESSURE FROM THE KEG!!!! 

unscrew the spear anti clockwise just enough to loosen it a bit.

Place a 1 euro cent coin in the center of the spear above the beer flow ring (1 cent Aussie works but can get jammed). 

engage the coupler (note this will result in tightening the spear again).

unscrew the spear all the way with the aid of the coupler or the notches on top of the spear.

when spear is fully unscrewed push down on the coupler lever while pulling up on the coupler itself.

The spear will release from the keg.

Basically the coin allows the coupler to push down on the safety release ring surrounding the center beer flow ring.

Cheers


----------



## angel_gimenez (13/8/13)

Simmo152 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have successfully opened an S type keg using an S style coupler.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring this back up.

I tried this method and I succesfuly opened 1 of my 4 new type S euro kegs.

I have a question tho. Does the coin have to push down the inner ring ? or the bigger ring ? Im guessing it has 2 springs inside. One on the very center and another one just a tad outside the inner center one. Im thinking the one to be pushed down is the outer one (not the very center one ) ?

Thanks for the help


----------

